# Solved: Wireless Network Adapter isn't working.



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi me again, I posted on here about 3 months ago after buying a new wireless network adapter that wasn't working and managed to sort it out. But now after getting a new motherboard etc and having to reinstall it, it's having the same problems it had before (Here's the old post - http://forums.techguy.org/networking/957125-wireless-network-adapter-wont-find.html) I tried following the steps in the same way I did before and i've got to the point no where i've restarted my pc after doing the command prompts, but this time Xirrus didn't pick up my wireless adapter or any networks etc. I don't know what to do, can anyone help?

Dazz, x


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Reading through it again, can someone just try and help me through this process from Stage #1? Maybe one of you can solve it in your own way or something. I dunno ... Just getting a little frustrated with this now :l


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yep:Me too.Starting over that is..
I would start with the info that ETAF requested from your old post in post #2..
Generally speaking ,this could be a network adapter driver issue.Go to your pc makers web site,download/install any more current drivers for you pc.
About the M/B.is the network hardware integrated ,or separate network hardware adapters.Thinking maybe a a M/B chipset comparability issue


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

I downloaded and installed the lastest drivers for it and according to Device manager > Wireless network adapter > properties, it says "this device is working properly" - even though it's quite clearly not working at all. :l

What do you mean by M/B ?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:M/B = Mother Board.
And,I do not think that any of us a glued to the Networking Forum just waiting for updates.At least I'm not.

What about the info requested?
Would be helpful that when me or anyone else picks up this thread again,meaningful data would be available to analyze.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Everything that was in my old post i've re-tried. I think my PC is fully up to date, incuding the drivers. And for the last part, I have no idea.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:Without the info requested by ETAF in the first thread,post #2,do not think that I will be able to make any suggestions to you.
But,here is the info that would be useful to see.
From a Johnwill post on the Networking Forum

Try these simple tests.

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type CMD (COMMAND for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the Enter key:

NOTE: For the items below surrounded with < >, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

<computer_IP_address> - The IP Address of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. (For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)

<default_gateway_address> - The IP address of the Default Gateway, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

<dns_servers> - The IP address of the first (or only) address for DNS Servers, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

And:
Let's take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Good luck.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Adam-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-22-51-6A-6F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{715A61BE-2FAB-4A3C-AC17-13D03C2E0A30}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Network Adapters: Realtek PCIe Family Controller
Realtek RTL8188SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter

No red x's no yellow ! or ?
It says this device is working properly. - Even though it isn't.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Screen prt of device manager ??
Let's do two things to eliminate some of the obvious things:



Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic 
If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


And:
Stack repair for XP and Vista.
Courtesy of Johnwill of the Networking forum.

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.

Start, All Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.


And you are sure that the wireless switch is on? Grenn light etc. is on.


Going to be out for a bit..Will check back then if no one else has updated


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay i've done everything, just waiting for my pc to reboot, and yeah the light is on.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

PC is rebooted, and it's still not working.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Just an update.

Everything with my wireless network adapter seems to be working but it wont find any wireless networks, my Realtek Wireless Utility is seeing my network adapter but Xirrus isn't. And my computer says it's working properly, but it isn't.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Well you have exactly the same problem as before and it appeared to just suddenly work for no reason at all 

You do not have a wireless adapter listed in the ipconfig /all - but i suspect it is shown in device manager OK 
See page 2 of your old post and the suggestions johnwill posted - follow those again

I suspect its a faulty USB wireless adapter


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

There's no networks to remove etc so I can't really do anything he suggested :l
I've got a new wireless network adapter on order now anyway, "should" be here between tomorrow and next monday, i'll let you know if that one has any problems too. But for now I guess it just means I can't use my pc till it comes *Cry*


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

One other thing you could try.In device manager,delete the wireless adapter and re-boot.See if perhaps you can plu/play it back into the real world.
And,maybe disable the Realtec wireless utility and let the Windows utility manage the wireless function.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

show us a screen shot of the device manager , I assumed from post #9 above you had the adapters listed

Is the motherboard the exact model or a different model 
Have you installed all the drivers for the motherboard including chipset

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors, click on the + * > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

I've tried all of that pedroguy, I've even just finished the process of plugging the adapter into my laptop and it downloaded and installed the updates automatically and it worked straight away. I plugged it back into my pc and bam, nothings working, just doing the same as it was before, so that didn't work. I'll just get a print screen of my device manager.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's the print screen of my device manager with what I thought you would want to view.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Confused now - i an earlier post #15 
you said 


> There's no networks to remove etc so I can't really do anything he suggested :l


but shows 2 network adapters


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:I guess what I might do,is:
Check your BIOS setup.Any options there that have to do with networking.?
Likewise the M/B installation instructions.
I'm thinking perhaps some wireless function did not get enabled with the new M/B install.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

I thought he meant remove all the connections listed in Manage Wireless Networks, which is what that website JohnWill had told me to go on and follow, which is why I said there is nothing there. My misunderstanding, how do I delete them from my Device Manager list or whatever then?


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

I've disabled both the things under Network Adapters, unplugged my adapter and my pc is now rebooting, was that the right thing to do or ?

EDIT: My pc rebooted and I enabled them both again after plugging my adapter back in, nothing happened.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

NO Not disable bit to remove / uninstall them - and then on a reboot allow windows to find the driver again -


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Okay done that, it's just rebooting again.

EDIT: It's rebooted, should I just plug my network adapter back in again?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes - it should be re-detected and ask for drivers - let windows search for them - ideally via the update


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

"Driver software installed sucessfully" but it's not doing anything, and there's no connections available etc.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all again


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Adam>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Adam-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Adam>


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

That ipconfig /all shows no network adapters at all.
Do they still appear as active/enabled in device manager ?


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

They are still showing up in my device manager, so yeah they are still there.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:This does not make a lot of sense.
I know we have done this before,but one more time please.
In device manager,delete both network adapters.Confirm that they do not appear in device manager and re-boot.
Another ipconfig /all
Another thing that might give us another view of devices is:Boot up in safe mode with networking ,like so.
http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm#03
and give us a screen shot of the device manager screen


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

I've uninstalled them both and they are no longer in device manager. i've unplugged my adapter and i'm now rebooting my pc.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

What do I do after my pc has started back up, plug in my adapter, or reboot it again in safe mode and do a ipconfig /all ?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Don't unplug the adapter.Just delete from device manager.and re-boot:
ipconfig /all


Then re-boot in safe mode with networking and give us a device manager screen shot.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

OMG I started it in Safe Mode and my adapter is WORKING! I just got so excited I nearly wee'd a bit. I'm gonna try boot it up in normal mode now.


----------



## Dazz (Oct 19, 2010)

YAY it's working now. Dunno what happened, I just uninstalled them, started in safe mode, plugged it in, and it worked. Thank's for all your help and i'll be back if anything goes wrong.

Thank's.

Dazz, x


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK:Just to confirm.Working OK in normal mode ?


----------

